

How Long Does it Take to Build a Technology Empire? - JoeH
http://www.ipo-dashboards.com/wordpress/2009/08/how-long-does-it-take-to-build-a-technology-empire/

======
livgiv
The more important metric is how much impact. Money is a byproduct of impact
derived from novel solutions to 'dinosaur' problems.

